# Smoking



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Guys, i am on the waiting list for ICSI at UHW and was just wondering, if and when do they test you for smoking?? Does anybody know how long before treatment  starts do i and my DH have to be smoke free?? Im so stressed worrying about this and have cut the smoking right down, but with everything going on am finding it so hard to stop completely, any ideas??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi I was never tested for smoking neither was my dh but things could have change

I gave up smoking right before our first iui 

If u go to your gps they can give u help, advice and aids to quit. Its always better to stop before treatment as you certainly wouldn't want to be smoking when pregnant and this is what got me to stop

Its hard but so so worth it


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks, i know, i will most definately give up before tratment starts, whenever that may be, i will see my gp soon, when was your last treatment??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

My last tx was 2009 but was self funded so they wouldn't check for smoking. 

Good luck, I know how hard it is to stop


----------

